# Can You Identify These Historical Figures?



## MrsB (Jun 3, 2011)

Not so easy, I guess as I scored 16/20. Take the quiz and see how well you remember these figures.

http://www.ba-bamail.com/content_14510/Can_you_identify_these_famous_figures.aspx


----------



## Dusti (Jan 23, 2012)

Shoot, I missed one. The Tesla one.


----------



## Lolly12 (Oct 10, 2012)

I'm surprised, I got 17 :-D


----------



## Sine (Jun 12, 2011)

I am amazing!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

I was amazing also. Missed too many as far as I am concerned. Oh well, such is life!


----------



## baglady1104 (Apr 10, 2011)

I'm amazing, too.


----------



## sdftrace (Jan 10, 2013)

15


----------



## EsaEinai (Jul 18, 2013)

group effort: 19/20


----------



## Damama (Oct 2, 2011)

First time I have been this page, how have I missed this!
20/20, no clue how I managed that!


----------



## Lilyan (Dec 16, 2015)

I also missed this one.



Dusti said:


> Shoot, I missed one. The Tesla one.


----------



## sanditoes48 (Feb 6, 2013)

I'm only 6months behind....17/20. Not too bad. 
Anyone playing "trivia crack?" It's a lot of fun and you can learn also. Kind of like trivial pursuit.


----------



## irishrose24 (Jun 20, 2013)

18/20 I didn't think that was too bad.


----------



## Nanxy (Feb 25, 2011)

Got 17 out of 20


----------



## Nanxy (Feb 25, 2011)

17 out of 20


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

That was amazing, i got 19 out of 20.


----------



## Milotian (Jan 12, 2017)

20/20


----------



## PatK27 (Oct 13, 2016)

19/20 missed Columbus


----------



## ADW55 (Mar 31, 2014)

17/20

You are amazing!!!


----------

